# Object reference not set to an instance of an object



## Will85 (Oct 20, 2016)

I have an excel file that "magically" has decided to crap out on me. Excel 2016 on Windows 10, using Sage Business Intelligence Add in.

All of the sudden when opening the file I get 2 warnings about the security of the file and asked to enable macros. If I enable or disable I then get an error message that reads:

"An unexpected error occurred: Object reference not set to an instance of an object."

Error message has an "OK" button, and once I click it I am taken to a gray excel background.

I thought it was the macros, so I tried to delete them (developer still works) but I get the following message:

"Cannot edit a macro on a hidden workbook. Unhide the workbook using the unhide command"

The Sage Bi tool bar on the right hand side of the screen is nowhwere to be found.

Any thoughts? This is months worth of work I am about to loose.


----------



## Matt Allington (Oct 21, 2016)

Is it a power pivot workbook?  If so read my article here Does the Power Pivot Excel Add-In Crash for You? - Excelerator BI

if not, try this article. Excel Keeps Crashing? Check your VBA code - Excelerator BI


----------

